# How much to body drop



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

It's always been my dream to have a c10 but dream might get pricy! Anyone knows how much should I pay to body drop one of this trucks??? If I get one it's going to be 4x2.... :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

looking somewhere in $1k+ or so cost.


----------



## artsar (Jun 10, 2009)

isn't the rocker very close to the frame on those trucks? I always thought just "z"ing the frame got you within 1" of the body being on the ground. If so why not just z it and then cut the bottom of the frame off and put some box tube in the frame to strengthen it.

As for cost, it all depends on the vehicle, but if my idea works I'm sure you can find someone to do it for a reasonable price. Check out Streetsource.com, theres alot of companies there that specialize in getting a truck as close to the ground as possible.


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah I heard that Z'ing thing in a magaZine.. But just for bag setup they charge me 3800 but I don't know how much to body drop! I'm still looking around to see what's the lowest I can get... But I don't want to get rip off and pay more than I'm supposed to... That's why I'm asking you guys...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

JUst Z the frame on it . Remember you get what you pay for also good work is not cheap and cheap work is not good !!


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh trust me I had to Learn that the hard way!


----------



## artsar (Jun 10, 2009)

like i said before check out street source theres ALOT of people with your truck on there.

As for the price, I'm sure you can find something better than that and still get quality. Theres bolt in air kits for more rare trucks for about 3 grand and that includes the air management. My biggest tip is to ask around in the local clubs, you might be able to find someone cheaper.


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks for the help eh.... i like this forum people always answer your questio fast.... ima look in shows and see some prices then... at least i know that im looking to Z'ing the truck....


----------



## getto (Oct 24, 2007)

whats up homie, this ?? has many answers..how low you wanna go, stock floor or traditional, i pretty much charge $1ooo. an inch finished work, my truck is bodydropped 7 "" and ive b/d it 3 different times with 3 different cabs, ha, but like someone already said good work is NOT cheap and cheap work is not good. depending on what your doin in way of susp. 3800 with a warranty from a reputable shop is a well paid price. i have bodied so many different whips, i also channel bodies over frames as well, but either way z/ing the frame is prolly a must.


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Were you located?? As for how low I want it to drop I just want the truck to be at least 1 or maybe 2 in of the ground... Dam it's kind of hard to explain.... If I could I'll post some pics of what I want.... But my computer got f*** up!


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Maybe u don't have to bodydrop!!!! I'll go 22 if I have to!! Save some money... U never know...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

SO.CALi BAGGED PRICING IS 2200-2600 DEPENDING ON WHAT KIT YOU GET , YOU CAN PUT JUICE FOR 2,000 AND WITH ACCUMULATORS MAYBE LIKE 2,400.. YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO SEE HOW LOW IT LAYS AND THEN CUT THE BOTTOM OF THE FRAME OFF AND RE WELDED UP WITH BOX TUBING OR C CHANNEL...LIKE STATED ABOVE...


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah but I not much in juice... I'll look into air first and if it gets pricy I'll turn to juice..


----------



## clownen (Nov 15, 2007)

where u located


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

im in cali... up state!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 19 2010, 05:59 PM~16665365
> *im in cali... up state!
> *


DEPENDING WHERE UP STATE YOU ARE THERE ARE A FEW SHOPS AROUND... THERES IF CUSTOMS I THINK IS IN OROVILLE, EXILE FABRICATION APPLE VALLEY , CADE CUSTOMS IN VEGAS.. MIGHT BE CHEAPER IN THE LONG RUN TO SEND IT DOWN SOUTH TO GET DONE...


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

DON'T Z THE FRAME ON A C10! CHECK THIS SITE FOR WHAT YOU NEED TO LAY ROCKER WITHOUT HACKING YOUR SHIT. +RACK & PINION

http://porterbuiltstreetrods.com/site/?cat=16


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

if you want it an inch or two off the ground why body drop it,if you body drop a truck you usually make it touch the ground with the oinch welds,why dont you just back half it


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

there!!! i would like it to look as close as this!!! ill post some more pics of other c10 soon... to get an idea of what i want....


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Feb 20 2010, 09:00 PM~16673916
> *DON'T Z THE FRAME ON A C10! CHECK THIS SITE FOR WHAT YOU NEED TO LAY ROCKER WITHOUT HACKING YOUR SHIT.  +RACK & PINION
> 
> http://porterbuiltstreetrods.com/site/?cat=16
> *



x2 agreed you need the frame to lay out before you plan on bodydropping it.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

http://c10forum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=60

check this forum if you are serious about c10's. i'm not only an advocate, i'm also a member :biggrin: i have a 74 shorty w/ factory 454.


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

dam i just like the square boddy on them! thanks blacksmith


----------

